# Bagged '12 Beetle Turbo



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey all-
Ive been envious for a long time of everyone with air ride. Well I finally took the plunge and got myself Airlift Performance series fronts and double bellow rears with koni shocks. Running the V2 manifold with double Viair 400 and a 5 gallon skinny tank. This is my first venture into air ride. I've had coilovers on all previous vehicles, and am no stranger to driving stupid low. I am a complete noob on what all components necessary for the entire system to operate correctly. I did the install myself with help from a few friends in my garage. Took a while since I only could work on it after my job during the evening hours but I got it all installed and wired and operational! 

*ISSUE RESOLVED! I had to adjust the threaded front bodies down. there is now about 2" of threads visible from the bottom of the bag to the bottom of the locking collar. This allowed the more height - raised the bag but not actually adjusting the bag location on the strut - which meant a lower psi while driving but more clearance. Still able to air out the same height with no problems. Also reconnected my front sway bar with the provided endlinks and no clunking! Drives like a very good sport suspension at comfortable height and parks it nice and low.*
Couple issues I'm having at the moment tho-
The biggest one is up front. I do not have the adjustable front sway end links, just the ones provided with the performance series kit. I had them installed and as soon as I started driving it clunked something serious! I swapped them side to side to see if it was binding, but same results. Finally I just took them off and it stopped! So my question now is how bad is it to just leave the factory sway bar in there but not hooked up to anything? If/when I hit some harder bumps it clunks as I'm assuming it would hit the lower control arms. I do not have a passenger side frame notch, so it also doesn't lay even when aired out. I keep about 20psi in the fronts to keep the car from resting on the axle.
My gripe with the instruction sheets that are provided online and with the kit don't show any of the new parts installed. Just the removal of the factory (which is still helpful). 
*Still have this issue...*
My other "issue" is that my factory 18x8 (et46


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!! 

And for a second, I thought Zlatko sold the wheels, glad he didn't. They look good on yours too but love them on his mkv


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

20rabbit08 said:


> Looks awesome!!!!
> 
> And for a second, I thought Zlatko sold the wheels, glad he didn't. They look good on yours too but love them on his mkv


Haha. No he just let me borrow them this year. They do look better on his car i think. My fenders are huge and make 18's look like donuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You're going to need to trim those bump stops or remove them completely. Don't really recommend removing them completely, just a good trimming should get you where you need to be!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You're going to need to trim those bump stops or remove them completely. Don't really recommend removing them completely, just a good trimming should get you where you need to be!


Thanks Andrew. I had called and left a brief voicemail at your office number.

But what about the front and clunking with the sway bar?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

in my mk5 i left it unbloted from the end links but still in the mounts havent had any trouble.
i think the 2012 beetle and the mk5 share the same platform for the most part.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

We just bagged my wife's Eos (same as mk5 suspension-wise) and kept the sway bar in but unhooked. No clunks, no interference, but it will be coming out when I have the passenger side frame notched.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

dirtydub33 said:


> in my mk5 i left it unbloted from the end links but still in the mounts havent had any trouble.
> i think the 2012 beetle and the mk5 share the same platform for the most part.


That's how I currently have it.



[email protected] said:


> We just bagged my wife's Eos (same as mk5 suspension-wise) and kept the sway bar in but unhooked. No clunks, no interference, but it will be coming out when I have the passenger side frame notched.


Hmm... ok. So just leaving it in and unhooked isn't going to do anything. I still think it's moving around when I hit some bumps (*I try to avoid everything, but sometimes it's just unavoidable*)


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Mike, how much of a difference does the sway bar make in the handling of your wife's car?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Car looks great bud, Can't wait to see it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

20rabbit08 said:


> Looks awesome!!!!
> 
> And for a second, I thought Zlatko sold the wheels, glad he didn't. They look good on yours too but love them on his mkv


Hey bud, I don't think I could ever sell those wheels. .

Looking forward to see yours at H2O! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have my sway bar still hooked up on my A3 (also same as a mk5 setup) and it doesn't give me any sounds. I am using the supplied end links from airlift. I know it does hit the lower control arm when I fully air out but no other noise.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> Car looks great bud, Can't wait to see it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


See you soon Ko! :wave:



skatevolcom2006 said:


> I have my sway bar still hooked up on my A3 (also same as a mk5 setup) and it doesn't give me any sounds. I am using the supplied end links from airlift. I know it does hit the lower control arm when I fully air out but no other noise.


Grrr.... So far I've been running around for a week with the sway bar still in but not connected to anything.


I also cut some of the bumpstops to get the rear down. I may cut a bit more as the tire and fender still do not meet when aired out.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Good Times this weekend. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Ko! Now upload more! :vampire::laugh:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

one more


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> one more


Thanks Ko!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Going to have more soon!!!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> Going to have more soon!!!


ic: ic: ic:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Mike, how much of a difference does the sway bar make in the handling of your wife's car?


I haven't really noticed a difference. Being a convertible, it's already a big heavy monster anyways


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> :thumbup:


:wave::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks awesome, sir!

Disappointed I didn't get to see it at H2O


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome, sir!
> 
> Disappointed I didn't get to see it at H2O


Thank you! 
I was potentially going to be in 4Everkustoms booth but that didn't pan out. So I didn't show and had to park way far out in spectator land. I was at 45th street Taphouse for a while on Saturday night. But other than that, didn't really do a lot of cruising or gtg's. Next year it'll be back and hopefully on some equally awesome wheels!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Back on stock wheels/tires. I have to run spacers up front to clear the bags tho. Do others have this issue? My stock tire size is 235/45/18 which i believe is larger than the GTI.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Z's wheels!! They look great on your car :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

mark6kevin said:


> Z's wheels!! They look great on your car :beer:


Yes they do! If he didn't have as much stupid stretch in the back I would've been sitting on the tires. I think the Beetle needs 19" wheels tho to make it look best.

I was able to get some time in the garage this weekend to address my clunking issues. After talking with someone from Airlift at H2Oi, I was hoping what he was telling me would solve my clunking. Apparently I was maxing out the front struts at the height/psi I was driving at. They came shipped to me with 1.5" of threads visible from the bottom of the bag to where the locking collar seats. Airflit recommends driving at 45psi in the bags (it's in the manual) and that is what psi I was at but still having clunking issues. He suggested increasing the amount of threads, probably another 1/2", thus giving the car more height and allowing the bags inflate less = not maxing out the bag/strut which was causing that awful clunking/knocking noise.

I unbolted bottom of the strut, dropped the entire assembly while still having the airlift strut mounted at the top to the shock tower. Loosened the locking collar and spun the bottom of the strut 1/2" from where it was shipped. I'm now at 2" of threads instead of 1.5". Relocked the collar, attached the sway bar endlinks provided with the kit (I was running without the sway bar connected because it was making too many noises - could've been only because of the stut maxing out and nothing to do with the sway bar). I remounted the strut into the assembly, bolted it, torqued it and voila! No more clunking, and still same psi as before. Feels much better with the sway bar connected too. 

Now if I can only figure out why I have to run spacers up front on my stock wheels to clear my bags and other Beetle owners don't.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone requested a pic of my drive height. It's not the best pic but that's where I parked today.









you can also sorta see my gloss black vinyl roof and rear valance with the 35% tint. Looks freakin awesome that way imo. lol. :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice day outside, was able to wash and wheel swap/test fit the new rollers! They need refinished this winter, but just couldn't resist trying them on first!









And my trunk setup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks really clean and well done. Great job.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gryjetta03 said:


> That looks really clean and well done. Great job.


:beer:
thanks


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome stuff man. And yeah! The bags rub no matter what on the 235's!!! I caught mine on time thankfully. I really wanna know how far of an offset I'll need to pull off a 255/40 setup with an 18X9 wheel setup.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

You bringing this to sowo 14?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gryjetta03 said:


> You bringing this to sowo 14?


That would be awesome, but highly unlikely.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

😔 that is not the news I wanted to hear. I will have a beer for you then. 🍺👍


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gryjetta03 said:


>  that is not the news I wanted to hear. I will have a beer for you then. 


have a few! I like good beer! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha sounds like a plan. 🍻🍻🍻


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

The new wheels look great buddy!!! Can't wait to see them redone.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> The new wheels look great buddy!!! Can't wait to see them redone.


why thank you kind sir! :wave:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

What fuse number did you connect to in your fuse box?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

frame notch tomorrow! I'll finally be able to fully air out and sit "level"!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Difference a frame notch makes. Before and after pic


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> Difference a frame notch makes. Before and after pic


Yeah that's better! I'm dying to get my notch done


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

davespence20 said:


> Yeah that's better! I'm dying to get my notch done


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

package arrived this morning!









.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Niceeee, I bet it is going to suck to wait and put it on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> Niceeee, I bet it is going to suck to wait and put it on.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


yes. yes it is! at least I'll be in hot sunny Florida for a week and maybe it'll be nice when I get back to cold and snowy Pennsylvania.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Put my new wheels on last night!

OEM Bentley 20x9 et41
235/30/20 Hancook Ventus V12
10mm spacer up front (I think), no spacer out back
color is called Crazy Red from Prismatic Powders









.








.








.









Jason Diem @ 4EverKustoms did all the work on these. click link in my signature
I sent him poorly powdered slightly curbed wheels with bald tires and he turned them around to look like this! Stripped them down, polished them up, taped them off, powder coated, clear coated, purchased tires, mounted, balanced and finish polished.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey bud! :wave: 

That looks on point, now let's get take some nice pics! I might have to steal the color!!! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are a few from CC


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

:beer::thumbup: Thanks bud!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Not the best quality but


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GTIzlatko said:


> Not the best quality but


 :thumbup: :heart: 
*
I quoted the whole thing again because I love it so much!*

Thanks Ko!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad you like it bud. Lol.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*UPDATE ON THE REAR!*
I took out the bumpstops completely to see if that was truly holding my up. And it was! When aired out it tucked those 20's like a champ! It was actually too low for me personally. Since the fronts don't tuck up under the fenders I don't want my rears to tuck. I like the rim of the wheel to sit just touching the top of the fender arch. I still want to keep my dust shield, and I had already cut everything below it off. SO I went back to my removed bumpstop and ultimately cut about another 1" from the top (after making a couple cuts prior and reinstalling to check, etc.). The other side was off, cut and back on in 15 minutes! Success! The rears sit just where I want them now and I couldn't be happier!

Picture on the top is with the bumpstop on the passenger rear. Picture on the bottom of with NO bumpstop on the driver rear.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Taken with my Samsung S5... 

SPM Booth.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

wow... that phone is like a DSLR camera compared to my craptastic iPhone4! haha


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saw your car there man it was looking good :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

davespence20 said:


> Saw your car there man it was looking good :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks great! Nice meeting you last Sunday!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> Looks great! Nice meeting you last Sunday!


Thanks and you too! Congrats on the trophy :beer:


----------

